# Health Clearances for Performance



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am looking to finish up health clearances for Baxter to ensure he is healthy and sound for obedience and agility. His hips and elbows were x-rayed and sent to OFA last year with good rated hips and normal elbows. 
This year I want to check his heart and eyes. My question is would it be enough to have a cardiologist exam or would you suggest we go ahead and get an echo on his heart, as well? My regular vet has not found anything that indicates he might have a problem but I like to go the extra step.
He gets annual bloodwork, including thyroid.

Baxter won't be ready to compete until possibly next year but with the addition of agility this year to his training program I want to be on the safe side.

Am I missing anything? Thanks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I was told do the exam first, obviously with a cardiologist. They really know what they are listening for and are very good at it. If they hear anything then do the echo. I did my CERF at a dog show last year and will go back this year to do it again. The doctor was very nice and I can keep it almost exactly a year apart.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

In my experience, general practitioner cardiac exams are not worth the paper they are written on. My Rottweiler has a grade 1 soft systolic murmur* that has NEVER been detected by any of about 12 GP vets who have listened to his heart over the course of his seven years. However, the cardiologist who did his OFA exam heard it, and it was later seen on an echo. 

Unless you are planning to breed him, an echo probably isn't necessary. But I, personally, strongly prefer to have a cardiologist auscultation. 

*He received an "equivocal" rating from OFA. At age 7, he is still running agility and has never been affected by this murmur.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely get the cardiologist clearance, but I wouldn't bother with the echo unless the cardiologist hears something.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Tater has a murmur that only a cardiologist can hear. We had an ultrasound and SAS could not be confirmed (or apparently denied) so he was neutered. He has never had a moments trouble and is training for hunt tests at age 10! I would only ultrasound if the cardiologist hears something.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I called and got an appointment with the cardiologist for Friday. He had a cancellation, usually it is a month's wait to get seen. 
If he recommends an echo I'll go from there.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

BayBeams, that is what I would do. If there is a murmur or arrhythmia, then get an echo.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just FYI - I was able to get a cardiologist clearance for both dogs on the cheap by doing it at a local Golden Retriever Club health and clearances day. And I was able to get an OFA form for the clearances on the same day so there was an official OFA registration of the heart clearance. Both breeders were very appreciative that I made the effort to register the clearances. Even if your dog isn't a breeding dog, having clearances in the vertical pedigree helps show the consistency of the line. Or, if there does turn out to be a problem, it gives the breeder more information for isolating it.

It sounds like you were already planning to register it with the OFA, but I figured it was worth making a push for that. I think it's an awesome thing for pet owners to do.

And CERF exams are a terrific thing to do and register. For diseases like PU, I think it'll really help to have as many dogs as possible checked for as much of their lives as possible. I haven't done yearly ones on my guys (did one a couple years ago and forgot to mail it, then did one recently and remembered to mail it), but I try to do them regularly.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Going to a clinic is usually a savings of $40 or more per cardio exam. 

I know for the eye exam it is a huge savings since it is done every year, about $20 an exam less, if you do them at the clinic. (when you have five it adds up to a lot of money).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Just FYI - I was able to get a cardiologist clearance for both dogs on the cheap by doing it at a local Golden Retriever Club health and clearances day. And I was able to get an OFA form for the clearances on the same day so there was an official OFA registration of the heart clearance. Both breeders were very appreciative that I made the effort to register the clearances. Even if your dog isn't a breeding dog, having clearances in the vertical pedigree helps show the consistency of the line. Or, if there does turn out to be a problem, it gives the breeder more information for isolating it.
> 
> It sounds like you were already planning to register it with the OFA, but I figured it was worth making a push for that. I think it's an awesome thing for pet owners to do.
> 
> And CERF exams are a terrific thing to do and register. For diseases like PU, I think it'll really help to have as many dogs as possible checked for as much of their lives as possible. I haven't done yearly ones on my guys (did one a couple years ago and forgot to mail it, then did one recently and remembered to mail it), but I try to do them regularly.


Oh yes, I definitely, want to register it with OFA. Thanks your suggestion!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baxter saw the cardiologist today and passed with flying colors. The vet told me he did not hear anything that would warrant further testing.
Great news for Baxter!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Always a relief!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:banana::artydudeWonderful news!!!


----------

